# Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming



## Janna (2. Februar 2018)

*Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich etwas durch das Forum gelesen habe will ich mir auch nach bald 5 Jahren jetzt meinen ersten Gaming Monitor zulegen,
nur bin ich mir relativ unsicher worauf ich genau achten soll, bisher hatte ich nur einen 0815 24 zoll 1080p Monitor von Asus mit 60hz damals für ~170€.

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
ca. 600€ etwas drüber wäre auch ok, wenn es helfen würde ein gutes Angebot zu bekommen.

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
einen 0815 24 zoll 1080p TN Monitor mit 60hz, 2ms von Asus.

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
MSI Gtx 1080 Gaming X  zusammen mit einem I7 3770k @ 4,2 ghz

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Geht hauptsächlich ums Gamen und vielleicht ab und zu Filme schauen..... Gespielt werden überwiegend MMOs wie WoW, FFXIV, TESO; mobas wie LoL,Dota2 und ältere Rennspiele und Shooter wie z.B. Crysis3, sowie Diablo 3.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Ab 27 Zoll

Hier bin ich mir relativ unsicher,  ob jetzt IPS, TN, VA sowie ob 144hz oder 1440p und ob Gsync sich lohnen würde oder eher nicht so.
Würde da gerne eure Erfahrungen wissen,  da man im Internet viele geteilte Meinungen liest.
Gerade bzgl. 144hz wird gesagt, dass es teils unabdingbar fürs gamen wäre, aber bringt das denn auch bei MMOs was bzw. würde man das merken in besagten Spielen?

Ich hab da auch eine Frage zu der ich so nichts finden konnte, wenn man sich ein Video in 60fps anschaut z.B von den besagten Spielen oder in einem Stream dann kommt das mir super flüssig vor, jedoch ist es selbst mit einer höheren fps oder wenn man einen limiter auf 60 setzt nie im selben Spiel der Fall. Kann eine höhere hz zahl oder Gsync einen da näher dran bringen?


Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Klare Sache. WQHD, 144 Hz, G-Sync (ja, es lohnt sich), 8 Bit (das lohnt sich auch) - mit den Kriterien den Preisvergleich filtern und er spuckt folgendes aus.: LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich

Das Budget müsstest du etwas erhöhen, die Modelle fangen zwischen 600 und 700 Euro an. Es lohnt sich aber. Würde eine GTX 1080 nicht mit einem billigeren Kompromiss kastrieren.

Proaktive FAQ-Antworten:
- WQHD und 144 Hz ist der aktuelle "sweet spot". UHD/4K lohnt sich noch nicht fürs  Gaming, hauptsächlich wegen der max. 60 Hz.
- Man braucht keine 144 FPS für 144 Hz. 144 Hz lohnt sich immer (fürs Gaming).
- Die Bauernregel "IPS = hui, TN = pfui, VA = irgendwas dazwischen" gilt schon längst nicht mehr. Es gibt gute und schlechte mit jeder Technik.
- VA hat niedrigeren Schwarzwert als TN und IPS, daher einen deutlich höheren Kontrast und subjektiv(!) eine bessere Bildqualität
- Die Windows-Bildschirmkalibrierung mit Augenmaß ist absolut ausreichend, wenn man kein Grafiker ist und keinen 2000-Euro-Grafiker-Monitor hat

In der nächsten Heft-Ausgabe (04/2018) gibt's übrigens einen Vergleichstest vonWQHD-Monitoren mit 144 Hz. Dort werden viele der oben verlinkten vertreten sein.

Zu deinen Fragen:
- für MMOs wären 60 Hz nicht schlimm. 144 Hz lohnen sich aber in jedem Spiel - nicht nur bei schnellen Shootern. Erst recht mit G-Sync.
- Videos werden nicht flüssiger mit G-Sync oder mehr als 60 Hz. Sie sind es deswegen, weil sie immer mit konstanter Bildrate laufen.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

Gruß
Manu


----------



## Momti (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Hey Sam 

Welches Panel kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hatte alle zum testen daheim und alle waren OK. Vorteile und Nachteile sind ja bekannt.
Meine Meinung zum Rest aber...

144hz in Diablo 3 merkt man aber nicht nötig.
144hz in BF1 merkt man und ich finde das brauch man. Für mich persönlich ein Vorteil.
Das sind meine 2 Hauptspiele und ich suche ja auch noch meinen richtigen Monitor.

Ich weiß eben nur noch nicht wegen der Größe. 27" sind mir zu klein (Internet,2 Anwendungen gleichzeitig und der ganze Rest neben dem Zocken)
Nun war bzw bin ich im 34 bzw 35" Bereich unterwegs. Platz, tolles Bild, wunderbar alles ABER keine 144hz

35" und 144hz brauch ja verdammt viel Rechenpower wenn man Details spielen will, deswegen kommt das für mich nicht in Frage.

Diablo 3 auf 35" und 100hz wie ich aktuell spiele sind der Hammer !
In BF1 aber gefällt mir es nicht so, da finde ich den Moni schon wieder zu groß, oder es liegt an den 44hz. Ich weiß das selber nicht, deswegen teste ich viele Monitore.

Und ich hatte nun 27" bis 35" , 2560x1440 bis 3440x1440, 100hz bis 144hz bzw mit Overclock 165hz...

Ich weiß bis jetzt, ich will die 1440, ich will die 144hz, ich will Gsync...

Deswegen empfehle ich Dir, nimm mal 27" mit 2560x1440 und 144hz und Gsync. Das ist schon ein geiles Erlebniss.
Hatte bis vor 3Tagen noch den Asus 27 L PG278QR daheim. Geil Geil aber eben "nur" 27zoll 

Man muss halt schauen wegen deinem Budget.
Bin jetzt kein Monitor Freak hier und entscheide etwas, ich wollte dir nur mal mein Erlebniss schreiben hier, ob es dir hilft oder nicht weiß ich nicht.

Ich kämpfe auch nun Monate mit dem Thema 

PS: 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht, einfach mal einen bestellen,alles testen,entscheiden,zurück schicken,neuen bestellen


LG Momti


----------



## Janna (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

hui, danke euch beiden für eure Meinungen/Empfehlungen schon mal 

Bis vor kurzem, bevor ich mich hier durchgelesen habe, war es mir auch gar nicht so bewusst was für eine große Rolle der Monitor spielt und wie viele Unterschiede es gibt.

Also empfehlt ihr etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und etwas mit 27 Zoll , wqhd, 144hz und Gsync zu nehmen? 
Wegen den 144hz, in WoW habe ich zwar meist weit über 100fps momentan auf fhd, jedoch gibts stellen, wo die fps massiv einbrechen auf unter 40 teils, das müsste dann der Prozessor sein glaube, der langsam in die Jahre gekommen ist. 
Leider scheine ich da auch ein nicht so tolles Modell damals erwischt zu haben, denn mehr als 4,2 ghz scheint er auch nicht zu machen, bei 4,3 schon friert in gewissen Zeitabständen das System ein.

Habt ihr eventuell auch gute Empfehlungen für mich mit wqhd,gsync,8bit und 144hz, die nicht von Asus sind?
Habe da nämlich schon öfter sehr schlechte Erfahrungen leider gemacht, vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur Pech mit dem Support.

Ist denn eventuell was in Richtung  neue Monitore für dieses Jahr geplant/bekannt?

Vielen lieben Dank für die Hilfe schon mal 


edit: Viel Auswahl scheint es da ja jetzt nicht zu geben ._. 
Etwas was ich ebenfalls fragen wollte, inwiefern spielt die Reaktionszeit vom Monitor zwischen 1ms und 4ms eine Rolle? Merkt man da einen Unterschied in Spielen?


----------



## jeez90 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

24 Zoll, G-Sync, 8bit TN, 144 HZ und WQHD für 450
Dell S2417DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz, 23.8" (UM.QX1EE.001)
27 Zoll, G-Sync, nur 6bit TN, 144 HZ und WQHD für 550
Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
27 Zoll, G-Sync mit 8bit oder anderem Panel als TN kostet nochmal eine Ecke mehr, am nächsten wäre dem der AOC mit IPS
AOC Agon AG271QG, 27"

Edit: Dieses Jahr sind massig neue Monitore geplant, die meisten gehen aber eher in Richtung 4k mit 120/144 HZ (soweit ich weiß) und damit weit über deine Preisklasse hinaus. Dennoch wird es sicherlich auch neue WQHD Monitore mit 144 Hz geben.


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Du könntest auch in Richtung 4K schielen.
Deine ganzen aufgezählten Games sind ja in der Regel CPU-Limitiert, d.h. in 4K könnte sich Deine Graka richtig entfalten. Die einzige Grafik-Lastige Anwendung war Crysis3.
Gibt zwar keine 144hz zur Zeit und in Deiner Budget-Lage, aber (persönliche Meinung) wer die letzten 20 Jahre mit 60Hz überlebt hat, der wird das auch noch die nächsten Jahre durchhalten, bis man als Gamer keine Monitore mit gelben Pissecken mehr vorgesetzt bekommt


----------



## Janna (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



jeez90 schrieb:


> Edit: Dieses Jahr sind massig neue Monitore geplant, die meisten gehen aber eher in Richtung 4k mit 120/144 HZ (soweit ich weiß) und damit weit über deine Preisklasse hinaus. Dennoch wird es sicherlich auch neue WQHD Monitore mit 144 Hz geben.



Hmm bin da am überlegen ob warten und weiter schauen solange bis die neuen Monitore kommen bzw. Angebote auftauchen dann eventuell schlauer wäre. 
Ich hatte im Media Markt jemanden von Acer bzgl. Acer Predator XB241YUbmiprz, 23.8" (UM.QX1EE.001) gefragt, der wusste nicht mal, dass es das Model in 24 Zoll mit WQHD gibt, meinte jedoch, dass sich wqhd gar nicht bei 24 zoll lohnen würde und man mind. 27 nehmen sollte um wirklich davon zu profitieren, da man es auf der geringeren Größe nicht wirklich sehen würde. Anfangs hatte ich nämlich den im Auge.

4k ist denke ich mal nicht so für mich, ein Kumpel hat ein ähnliches Rig wie ich, nur das er einen wesentlich neueren Unterbau hat mit einem 7700k und selbst er hat Probleme bei 4k und 60hz was die Performance betrifft, vielleicht wäre da dann auch die 1080ti die bessere Investition gewesen, da die 1080 glaub nicht so ausreicht dafür,  ohne größere Kompromisse zu machen oder?

Ich denke aber das es dann auf jeden Fall einer mit Wqhd werden soll, hatte wegen dem Budget auch überlegt ob evtl. ein 24 zoll mit fhd und den anderen Features ausreichen würde, da es ja trotzdem gegenüber dem was ich gewöhnt bin einen großen Unterschied machen dürfte. Könnte das Budget wahrscheinlich auf ~600 erhöhen , jedoch scheint auch das nicht für etwas mit allen oben genannten Features derzeit zu reichen.

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, 27" (UM.HX1EE.A01) der wäre ja theoretisch im Budget aber er hat ja nur 6+FRC (was bedeutet das?) statt 8 bit , wäre der dadurch deutlich schlechter von der Darstellung her?


----------



## HisN (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Deine Graka kann DSR. Probier es aus. Musst Du nicht raten.

Das ist ein CPU Limit in ESO in 4K mit einer 1070. Graka langweilt sich zu Tode.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CSGo in 4k mit einer 1070. Graka langweilt sich zu Tode.

https://abload.de/img/csgo_2015_04_06_16_06kla2i.jpg

Lol bin ich kein Crack, aber im Tutorial stemmen CPU und 1070er 700 FPS in 4k

https://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg

Wow ist auch nicht mein Ding, aber auch da war bei mir CPU Limit in 4k mit der 1070er

https://abload.de/img/wow-64_2015_09_26_22_cfsbe.jpg


Glaub nicht immer so viel. Mit DSR kannst Du wissen. Und Du brauchst in 4k meistens kein 8*MSAA mehr. FXAA reicht in der Regel völlig aus.


----------



## Janna (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor fÃ¼r Gaming*

Ich hab es mit DSR 4k ausprobiert, wenn ich gleichzeitig Antialiasing ausschalte ist in WoW z.B. das Spiel in  Gebieten, wo nicht viele Spezial Effekte sind sehr Flüssig 120+ fps , kommen jedoch Effekte dazu droppt diese um bis zu 50% momentan während die GPU auf 97-99% Auslastung bleibt. Mit DSR wird das Bild jedoch sehr unscharf, ist das normal so?

Fürs erste denke ich jedoch, dass ich es mit Wqhd probieren möchte, da man auch die ganzen anderen Features dabei hat und dieses Jahr erst die 4k Monitore mit den Funktionen auf den Markt kommen werden (wahrscheinlich sehr teuer.) 

Es gibt aber wirklich nur wenig Auswahl mit oben genannten Kriterien... 2 Monitore von Asus, 1 von Acer, 1 von AOC , 1 von view sonic und der sehr teure von LG noch. 

Der Acer Predator Z321QUbmiphzx, 31.5" hat ein VA Panel , hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? Ansonsten scheinen die Monitore von Acer und den Features nur 6bit + FRC zu haben, der Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz, 27" ist ja dadurch ungemein günstiger,  die IPS Variante jedoch teurer als die anderen IPS Monitore, obwohl er nur 6 bit + FRC besitzt?

Den PG278QR hätte ich neulich beim Mediamarkt mitgenommen, wenn ich nicht solche Bauchschmerzen bzgl. des Herstellers hätte, in dem Preisbereich überlege ich jetzt aber doch, ob ich dann nicht direkt mein Glück mit einem Ips versuche, derzeit läuft mein alter Monitor noch (gibt aber schon seltsame Geräusche von sich beim einschalten.) und ich könnte zur not noch etwas umtauschen ohne Zeitdruck.

Ist es wahrscheinlich, dass andere Monitor Hersteller wie z.B. Samsung die Lizenz für Gsync dieses Jahr erwerben und wir mehr Auswahl auch im WQHD Bereich bekommen? Alles was ich gefunden hab bezog sich hauptsächlich auf UHD, der eine wqhd von lg der kommen soll hat das neue Panel eingebaut, jedoch auch nur 60hz....
LG-Monitore zur CES 2018: Ultra HD, 21:9, Nano-IPS und G-Sync

Puh gar nicht so einfach das Thema...


----------



## HisN (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Ich hoffe es hat zu Deiner Entscheidungsfindung beigetragen.
Man kann den "Glättungsfaktor" bei DSR einstellen. Das Bild wird nach dem kleinrechnen noch mal geblurrt vom Treiber. Standard steht da glaub ich 33%. Ist viel zu viel, deshalb (mit) die Unschärfe.


----------



## Janna (10. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



HisN schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. Ich hoffe es hat zu Deiner Entscheidungsfindung beigetragen.
> Man kann den "Glättungsfaktor" bei DSR einstellen. Das Bild wird nach dem kleinrechnen noch mal geblurrt vom Treiber. Standard steht da glaub ich 33%. Ist viel zu viel, deshalb (mit) die Unschärfe.



Ich muss dir danken  Beim übernächsten Monitor werde ich dann vermutlich auf die 4k gehen, hab gerade nachgeschaut im Treiber, bei mir steht der Regler sogar auf 100%. 
Die Unschärfe war auch der Grund warum ich im allgemeinen nicht das DSR verwendet habe um z.B. auf wqhd zu spielen. 
Habe den auf 10% gestellt und es sieht jetzt scharf aus, danke nochmal für den Tipp!


----------



## Janna (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Hab mir nun als Test trotzdem mal den PG279Q bestellt, der heute ankam. 
Dachte mir, dass wenn ich Pech mit dem BLB habe ich wenigstens schauen kann, ob ich einen Unterschied merke bei den Spielen, die ich derzeit Spiele.
Leider scheine ich ein wirklich schlechtes bzgl. BLB erwischt zu haben... (Foto im Anhang) 

Also die WQHD Auflösung, der Kontrast der Farben und die erhöhte hz Anzahl machten wirklich einen merkbaren/fühlbaren Unterschied.
Die größere Monitorgröße trägt auch zu einem besseren Gefühl bei.
Das einzige jedoch, wo ich überhaupt keinen Unterschied feststelle ist G-sync. Ich hab die Spiele mit ein- sowie ausgeschalteter Funktion getestet, konnte jedoch keinen wirklichen Unterschied
feststellen.
Meine 1080 läuft jetzt konstant auf 99-100% und schafft dabei in den MMOs 70-110fps noch ohne die Regler zu bewegen, bei Crysis 3 musste ich die Grafik jedoch reduzieren, damit ich über 60 fps bleiben kann.
Auch in Crysis 3 mit der niedrigeren fps bemerkte ich aber nicht wirklich einen Unterschied bzgl. G-sync.

Ich hab den PG279Q auch schon reklamiert und werde ihn morgen wieder zurückschicken, dem Händler aber keine weiteren Retouren zumuten, deshalb nach was anderem schauen.
Wie wäre es wenn man auf G-sync verzichten würde, habt ihr da irgendwelche Empfehlungen für WQHD, 144hz, 8bit Farben und mind. 27 Zoll? 
Dadurch wird die Auswahl ja schon mehr als verdoppelt und ca. 250€ billiger.....


liebe Grüße






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

AOC AG322QCX


----------



## Janna (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> AOC AG322QCX



Habe mir den Test hier AOC Agon AG322QCX mit 144 Hz im Test: Wo ist der Haken? dazu durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass es ziemlich interessant klingt.
Ich bin lediglich nicht so sicher wegen den 31,5 Zoll weil bereits 27 eine Steigerung/Umgewöhnung für mich ist und ich schon relativ nah dran sitzen muss am Tisch (an Wand anbringen ist leider keine Option für mich, beim Asus jetzt war es durch den sehr großen Standfuß schon Grenzwertig).
Werde den mir aber auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf bewahren, danke für den Tipp  vielleicht probier ich es mal aus.

Im Test wurde auch ein Samsung erwähnt , mit Samsung hatte ich bisher mit anderen Waren nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht,  da scheint es den C27HG70 zu geben. Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht? 
Nur hab ich bei der Halterung auch Bedenken, dass er zu weit von der Wand absteht.

Der MSI Optix MAG27CQ gefällt mir vom Aussehen und den Daten her, jedoch scheint das Ding noch nicht verfügbar zu sein, auf der Seite steht nur, erstes Quartal vermutlich ._.


----------



## jeez90 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Wenn G-Sync kein Muss ist vielleicht den Acer XF270HUA? 144HZ, 1440p, 27", schönes Design mit Pivot und IPS für rund 500, teilweise weniger zu haben.


----------



## Zipacna (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Den PG278QR gibt es gerade bei MF für 523,- € anstatt über 640,- € wie bei anderen Shops.
Zu dem Preis würde ich zuschlagen, habe ich eben auch


----------



## Janna (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



jeez90 schrieb:


> Wenn G-Sync kein Muss ist vielleicht den Acer XF270HUA? 144HZ, 1440p, 27", schönes Design mit Pivot und IPS für rund 500, teilweise weniger zu haben.



Ist da das gleiche Panel verbaut wie bei den Gsync Modellen , sodass man da auch diese Lotterie hat :?

edit: Scheint das gleiche Spiel zu sein ._.



Zipacna schrieb:


> Den PG278QR gibt es gerade bei MF für 523,- € anstatt über 640,- € wie bei anderen Shops.
> Zu dem Preis würde ich zuschlagen, habe ich eben auch



Mist! Habe das Angebot leider verpasst, das wäre gut gewesen, hätte da auch zugeschlagen und Gsync günstig noch mitgenommen^^

Der MSI Optix MAG27CQ sagt mir sonst in dem Preisbereich (wenn er dann auch soviel kosten wird und 8 bit Farben hat) am meisten zu. 
Schade, dass der immer noch nicht verfügbar ist.

Bisher gibts da auch nur den Test MSI Optix MAG27CQ Curved 144Hz FreeSync Gaming Monitor Review | eTeknix


----------



## Zipacna (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



Sam91 schrieb:


> Mist! Habe das Angebot leider verpasst, das wäre gut gewesen, hätte da auch zugeschlagen und Gsync günstig noch mitgenommen^^



Dann hatte ich wohl Glück... 
Entweder war es ein Fehler oder eine gezielte Aktion. Der Preis war offensichtlich nur gestern und eventuell auch nur für ein paar Stunden gültig.
Andere Shops die laut Idealo den Monitor zu einem ähnlich niedrigen Preis angeboten hatten, waren auf deren Webshops wieder nur zum regulär teureren Preis erhältlich.


----------



## Janna (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



Zipacna schrieb:


> Dann hatte ich wohl Glück...
> Entweder war es ein Fehler oder eine gezielte Aktion. Der Preis war offensichtlich nur gestern und eventuell auch nur für ein paar Stunden gültig.
> Andere Shops die laut Idealo den Monitor zu einem ähnlich niedrigen Preis angeboten hatten, waren auf deren Webshops wieder nur zum regulär teureren Preis erhältlich.



Ja, ich hatte auch die letzte Zeit von solchen Fehlern hin und wieder gelesen, wo dann die Verkäufer bei manchen Kunden die Bestellungen storniert haben. Danke dir trotzdem fürs Bescheid geben 

Ich habe jetzt mal im MSI Bereich interessehalber nachgefragt, ob da schon irgendwas bekannt ist bzgl. wann voraussichtlich die Monitore verfügbar sein werden, 
da wenn es noch zulange dauert ich es mit dem AOC AG322QCX probieren werde.

Spätestens sobald mein altes Teil den Geist aufgibt, muss ich was bestellen. Der alte Monitor gibt schon seltsame Geräusche von sich beim starten...

edit:
Die Msi Monitore sollen erst Ende April auf den Markt kommen.... oh man, meine Bedenken beim Aoc sind auch, das er zu weit vorsteht und mit den 31,5 zoll für den kurzen Abstand zu groß ist. 
Der PG279Q war schon am absoluten Limit was dies betrifft , er stand mir auch schon etwas zu weit vor mit einer Tiefe von 23,8cm inklusive Standfuß. Der Aoc hat hier sogar 27,6cm...
Schreibtisch steht halt direkt an der Wand und es ist ebenfalls nicht möglich irgendwas zu verrücken/den Tisch etwas vorzuziehen.

Der Samsung fällt da mit dem Katastrophalen Standfuß, mit einer Tiefe von 39,1cm komplett raus....

Langsam versteh ich den Frust bzgl. Monitore bei den ganzen Leuten hier^^


----------



## Janna (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Bin nun relativ sicher, dass es ein 27 Zoller werden soll und 31+ für mich zu groß ist.
Hatte nochmal einen PG279Q bei MF bestellt weil die für 698€ inkl. 100€ Tastatur im Angebot war.... leider wieder das gleiche Ärgernis mit sehr starkem BLB in jeder Ecke aber besonders rechts unten sowie oben....
Habe nochmal um sicher zu gehen G-sync bei mehr Spielen ausprobiert und ich kann immer noch keinen Unterschied feststellen ._.
Mit meinem alten FHD 60hz Monitor hatte ich öfter mit Tearing zutun aber mit dem PG279Q fällt es mir auch mit deaktiviertem Gsync nicht auf.

Bis auf das starke BLB gefällt mir alles ganz gut an dem Monitor, jetzt überlege ich ob ich ein 3. und letztes Mal versuche zumindest ein moderates Gerät zu bekommen oder den PG278QR nehmen soll (Der ist derzeit für 559€ im Angebot) 
Wie stark unterschiedlich ist die Bildqualität wegen TN vs IPS bei den beiden? Blickwinkelstabilität ist mir nicht wichtig, die Bildqualität hingegen schon, jedoch dürfte so ziemlich alles im Vergleich zu meinem alten 6 bit TN ein upgrade sein.
(Habe ein yt video von einem Vergleich gesehen, aber kann es da nicht so wirklich drauf erkennen.)

Ansonsten hatte ich auch den MG279Q in Erwägung gezogen, da der laut den Daten quasi das gleiche wie der PG279Q nur ohne Gsync, ULMB ist und 516€ kostet, jedoch hab ich da wahrscheinlich die gleiche Lotterie wieder oder? 
Einzige andere alternative wäre ja nur noch der Acer XF270HUAbmiidprzx wenns IPS sein soll.

Taugen die BenQ 144hz/wqhd TN Monitore hinsichtlich der Bildqualität irgendwas oder ist der PG278QR der einzige TN der empfohlen werden kann? Im Test bei Prad schnitten die nämlich nicht so gut ab.

Bzgl. 4k Monitore, wenn man auf den aktuellen 4k Monitoren auf wqhd spielen würde, wäre das Bild noch gut oder würde die Qualität wegen der nicht nativen Bildauflösung flöten gehen :?

Vielen Dank nochmal an euch alle. Wqhd,144hz und 8 bit Farben, haben mich auf jeden Fall überzeugt.

lg


----------



## HisN (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Warum erwägt niemand die Möglichkeit auf seinem 4K-Monitor unskaliert zu zocken.
Also im Fenster mit Desktop im Hintergrund oder mit schwarzen Balken.
Dann ist das Bild gestochen scharf.

Bei jeder Art von Interpolation verlierst Du Schärfe. Egal was Du machst, das Bild wird weich.

Ich z.b. nutze 3820x1648 mit schwarzen Balken (oben und unten) wenn ich ein Performance-Problem habe am 4K-Monitor. Einfach weil ich schwarze Balken von der Glotze her gewohnt, und mich das überhaupt nicht tangiert. 
Allerdings hat mein Monitor auch kein bisschen BLB. Da dürfen die Ecken ruhig schwarz sein^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stuxcom (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Ich sehe das so. 

Der Dell S2716DG macht weniger falsch, als das es manche IPS Panels gewisse Dinge richtig machen.
Diese IPS "lottery" ist bei solch teuren Monitoren für mich das KO Kriterium schlechthin.

800€ für ein IPS Panel welches ich dann gut und gerne 2-3 zurück senden darf....
"its not a bug, its a feature"
 Nope, Nein Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Naja, backlightbleeding vs colorbanding.
Irgendwas ist doch immer.


----------



## Janna (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Ok danke dir Hisn, hatte nämlich wirklich günstige 4k Monitore gesehen bei Media Markt, wo die Farben echt sehr gut wirkten. Subjektiv besser als die vom Acer/Asus IPS. Liegt das daran das die 8bit+FRC/10bit Farben haben?
Die Frage hier wäre auch, ob sich 4k auf max 28 Zoll Größe überhaupt lohnen würde.

Der Dell hat ja auch nur 6bit+frc genau wie der günstigere Acer, bei TN tendier ich momentan zum PG278QR, da er laut Empfehlungen und Tests besser sein soll und auch günstiger ist derzeit. Der BenQ Zowie XL2735 würde von den Spezifikationen auch passen (bzgl. wqhd,144hz und 8bit) nur scheint sein Kontrast mit 12.000.000:1
recht niedrig zu sein im Vergleich zu den Monitoren mit 100.000.000:1

700-800€ finde ich auch viel Geld für einen Monitor besonders wenn ich darüber Nachdenke, dass ich dafür meinen Unterbau upgraden könnte auf einen 8700k , da mein 3770k bei den meisten meiner derzeitigen Spiele der limitierende Faktor ist wenn man auf mehr als 80-100fps gehen
möchte und teilweise auf unter 60 einbricht in den MMOs, deshalb überlege ich auch schon so lang.
Ist halt schade, dass ich da wirklich ein nicht gutes Modell erwischt habe, da er sich nicht höher als 4,2 übertakten lässt. Bei 4,3 ist schon das System unstabil trotz ~70 Grad Temperaturen unter vollast.... bei 4,4 startet schon das System nicht mehr.

Meinen alten Monitor würde ich am liebsten aber nicht mehr lange benutzen. Die Geräusche, die das Ding von sich gibt werden immer schlimmer, überlege auch ob es Sinn machen würde Übergangsweise etwas günstiges zu holen bis die ganzen neuen Monitore dieses Jahr vorgestellt werden und sich dann etwas
langwieriges zu kaufen.

Wirklich ärgerlich, dass die neuen MSI Monitore erst Ende April kommen, da hätte man schauen können... Zumal ich die Asus Monitore mit gemischten Gefühle kaufen würde, da ich mit denen bzgl. Support/RMA sehr Negative Erfahrungen gemacht habe vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## JoM79 (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Vergiss den dynamischen Kontrast, das ist nen Phantasiewert. 
Wichtig ist der statische Kontrast.


----------



## Janna (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vergiss den dynamischen Kontrast, das ist nen Phantasiewert.
> Wichtig ist der statische Kontrast.



Alles klar, danke dir . Kenne mich damit nicht wirklich aus, ich habe jetzt den PG278QR über Amazon Prime für 498€ gekauft, da das ein gutes Angebot zu sein scheint.
Hoffe jetzt, dass der keine Pixelfehler etc. hat, ansonsten bin ich gespannt ob mir ein großer Unterschied zum PG279Q auffällt.


----------



## HisN (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Ich hoffe Du hältst uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Vergiss den dynamischen Kontrast, das ist nen Phantasiewert.
> Wichtig ist der statische Kontrast.



Der statische ist oft auch ein Phantasiewert.  Wenn auch natürlich nicht ganz so schlimm und nutzlos wie der dynamische... Aber bei den standardmäßigen 1000:1, die im Datenblatt eines jeden IPS- und TN-Panels stehen, habe ich zwischen 700:1 und 1400:1 schon alles gemessen.


----------



## Janna (7. März 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Der PG278QR ist jetzt passend zum Geburtstag angekommen und ich habe ihn gleich skeptisch wegen des niedrigen Preises angeschlossen um zu testen.
Mir fiel dabei auf, das der anders als beim PG279Q keine extra Displayverdeckung hatte beim Auspacken.
Beim anschließen dann das erste Negative... der Displayport Anschluss war etwas verbogen wodurch ich den nicht so einfach einstecken konnte, nach etwas rumprobieren und drücken ging das dann.
Beim Testen dann fiel mir oben links ein Fleck auf dem Display auf, dieser ließ sich zum Glück mit einem etwas angefeuchtetem Tuch beseitigen.

Bei der Bildqualität ist mir jetzt eine Sache sofort aufgefallen und auch bestätigte das der Homogenitätstest auf der Eizo Seite. Die obere hälfte des Bildschirms ist deutlich dunkler als die untere, ist das normal bei der Serie bzw. liegt das am TN Panel?
Untere hälfte sieht Weiß auch Weiß aus während es oben schmutziges Grau ist und blass wirkt, so als wäre da keine Beleuchtung....
Auch tut er leise Fiepen, wenn man näher ran geht hört man das, hmm.

Ansonsten finde ich die Farben etc. gut, ich denke nicht das ich bei einer Reklamation ein neues Gerät bekommen würde, da der Preis wieder um 130€ gestiegen ist. Was meint ihr dazu :?

lg


So schaut er im Dunkeln aus (Im Bild natürlich etwas übertrieben im Vergleich zur Realität.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Edit:* Amazon hat mir das Gerät ausgetauscht und tatsächlich sieht es jetzt um einiges besser aus und auch ging das DP Kabel ohne Probleme rein, ich denke mal ich bin nun zufrieden wenn nicht irgendwelche Mängel die nächste Zeit auftauchen sollten.

Vielen Dank euch allen nochmal für die vielen Meinungen und Tipps, alles hat mir echt gut geholfen. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich dann auch nach 4k und mehr hz Ausschau halten in paar Jahren. Dann gibt es hoffentlich die Leistung und gute Angebote.


----------



## Janna (3. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

So Leute, nach einem knappen Monat benutzen des PG278QR leider immer mehr Ernüchterungen. Beim FFXV (oft Nachts im Spiel) spielen sowie dunkle Filme schauen, hat man links und rechts am Rand BLB? 
Aufm Desktop sieht man das auch gut auf der Taskleiste unten Links und Rechts, desweiteren Schimmert das Panel seltsam Gelblich, fällt stark auf, wenn man einen Schwarzen/Weißen Bildschirm/Hintergrund hat. Liegt das evtl. an dem Coating? 
Es fällt sehr stark auf wenn man etwas Seitlich schaut.

Jetzt bin ich halt wieder am überlegen und wollte nach euren Meinungen fragen, da ich den Monitor relativ "günstig" bekommen hatte für ~500€ , ob ich ihn zurückgeben sollte (Ist noch bis Sonntag möglich.) und auf MSI warte dann (ca. 3 Wochen noch).
Trotz vielem rumprobieren konnte ich keinen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen Gsync an/aus feststellen (irgendwas ist glaub bei mir da komisch) , trotzdem hab ich das hier quasi durch das Angebot "gratis" dabei für den Fall der Fälle wenn sich das mit zukünftigen Spielen ändert.

Ich weiß, dass ich Entscheiden muss, wie sehr mich das stört etc. bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob das auch "normal" sein könnte bei der Serie.

Bei den MSI würde ich den hier wahrscheinlich kaufen  MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7016 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , hätte jedoch kein Gsync und wäre ca. 60-100€ teurer, dafür laut Datenblatt die besseren Farben.


lg


----------



## Rolle187 (3. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Ob das bei der Serie normal ist oder nicht tut nichts zur Sache. Wenn du unzufrieden bist mit dem Monitor dann schicke ihn zurück. Ich für meinen Teil würde keine hunderte von Euro für etwas ausgeben, das nicht meinen Erwartungen entspricht. Ich habe mir jetzt auch, nach ewigem (Monate langem) überlegen den AG271QG bestellt und wäre überglücklich, wenn meine Odyssee endlich vorbei wäre. Aber wenn mich irgendwas an ihm stört (Stichwort BLB), geht er schweren Herzens sofort zurück.


----------



## Janna (4. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Danke dir für deine Meinung Rolle  
Habe Amazon kontaktiert und gefragt was man machen könnte, diese haben mir 3 Optionen Angeboten. 50€ Peisabschlag , Ersatzlieferung (würde 4-5 Wochen dauern also definitiv nicht) oder Geld zurück.
(Versteh nicht warum die so ne schlechte Bewertung auf GH haben.)

Ja^^ das mit dem Monatelangen überlegen kenne ich auch sehr gut, ich muss halt Abwegen 450€ quasi für alle Features inkl. Gsync, aber mit den Schwächen oder ich probier in paar Wochen mein Glück mit dem MSI, der dann 100-150€ teurer ist und kein Gsync hat. 
Das schwierige daran ist, dass ich kein Vergleich da habe, werde vielleicht mal zum MM fahren und schauen ob sie da welche noch ausgestellt haben.

lg


----------



## Rolle187 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Das mit MM und vor Ort anschauen macht Sinn. Allerdings müssten die dir eben auch anbieten den exakten Monitor vorzuführen den du auch kaufst, nicht nur ein Ausstellungsstück desselben Monitors ^^. Sprich: auspacken, an machen, beurteilen und wieder einpacken. Ansonsten hättest du wieder keine Garantie, dass der den du holst genauso gut/besser/schlechter bzgl der bekannten Schwächen ist.
Ich glaube, wenn man keine Lust auf die IPS Lotterie hat bzw tatsächlich keinerlei qualitative Schwächen wie BLB oder Glow haben will, dann ist momentan (bzw anscheinend seit Jahren ) kein guter Zeitpunkt um sich einen Monitor zu kaufen. Zumindest nicht, wenn man das Optimum aus der Bildqualität holen möchte. Sollte es aber mal ein Hersteller tatsächlich versuchen und schaffen, die bekannten Probleme beim IPS auszumerzen und ein halbwegs gutes Bild zu zaubern, sie würden aus dem Geldregen nicht mehr raus kommen... Ein Glück kriegt das seit Jahren keiner gebacken. Traurig irgendwie


----------



## Janna (9. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*

Ja du hast Recht. Wenn man sieht, was bei den Fernsehen alles möglich ist und sich dann die Monitore als Vergleich ansieht.... Ich habe den Monitor letzen Endes jetzt doch zurückgegeben auch wenn mir das Herz etwas geblutet hat
Besonders schlimm war es aber als ich das FFXV, welches ich bisher nur auf dem neuen Monitor gespielt hatte, dann wieder auf dem alten gespielt habe. Das ist einfach nur schlimm , es läuft unflüssig (ruckler) und ich hab heftiges Tearing, sodass ohne Vsync (selbst mit Framelimiter) überhaupt kein spielen möglich ist. Auf dem neuen war es auch mit ausgeschaltetem Gsync trotz wqhd anstelle von fhd viel flüssiger und sauberer.

Ich werde definitiv sobald wie möglich den MSI Optix MAG27CQ kaufen, habe bei MM nur die Fhd Variante gesehen, dieser gefiel mir optisch zumindest ganz gut und er steht im Gegensatz zu dem Asus nicht soweit vor.
An das Curved werde ich mich denke mal gewöhnen, ich hoffe jetzt, dass die da neue Panels drin haben und bin gespannt.

Bisher ist der Monitor aber nur bei Saturn online sofort erhältlich für 599€, was nicht wenig für einen Monitor ohne Gsync ist. 
In den online Shops später wird er wahrscheinlich 50-100€ billiger sein, sobald die Verfügbarkeit gestiegen ist. 
Spätestens aber wenn mein Geld wieder zurück ist vom Asus werde ich den bestellen.

Bin wieder sehr überrascht wie heftig der Unterschied ist wenn man sich in einem Monat an wqhd,144hz und bessere Farben gewöhnt hat und dann wieder auf fhd 60hz und 6bit+frc wechselt.
Zuerst hab ich gedacht er hätte die Auflösung auf 720p runtergestellt 

lg


----------



## Pipo093 (9. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



Sam91 schrieb:


> Bisher ist der Monitor aber nur bei Saturn online sofort erhältlich für 599€, was nicht wenig für einen Monitor ohne Gsync ist.
> In den online Shops später wird er wahrscheinlich 50-100€ billiger sein, sobald die Verfügbarkeit gestiegen ist.
> Spätestens aber wenn mein Geld wieder zurück ist vom Asus werde ich den bestellen.
> lg


hi,
hier ist ein angebot für den bildschirm:
MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7015 WQHD Monitor Curved 68,5cm (27,0") online kaufen | OTTO


----------



## Janna (10. April 2018)

*AW: Kaufberatung Monitor für Gaming*



Pipo093 schrieb:


> hi,
> hier ist ein angebot für den bildschirm:
> MSI Optix MAG27CQ-7015 WQHD Monitor Curved 68,5cm (27,0") online kaufen | OTTO



Hi, ja das hatte ich auch schon gesehen nur vertrau ich der Aussage "lieferbar in 6-7 Werktagen" nicht so, da der Monitor schon seit Januar auf GH gelistet ist und seit Februar bei einigen Händlern auch als "lieferbar in X Tagen" ausgeschrieben war, doch er erst seit kurzem nach und nach Verfügbar wird. Außerdem scheint Otto.de bzgl. genau dieses Themas eine sehr schlechte Bewertung zu haben 
Hoffe ja, dass die größeren Online Händler wie Amazon,Vibu und co das Ding bald vorrätig haben, oder ich den Monitor direkt bei MM hier kaufen könnte, wenn ich den vollen 599€ Preis dann bezahlen muss.

lg

*Edit:* Hab den vorgestern hier für 443,77€ bestellt gehabt 'MSI Optix mag27cq WQHD Monitor Gaming 27, schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor , soll nächsten Freitag ankommen, anscheinend werden die aus Lagern in Spanien (laut tracking id) importiert. Gibt es dadurch irgendwelche Nachteile/Unterschiede bzgl. Garantie? Die Gewährleistung dürfte unverändert sein, da der Verkäufer Amazon DE ist.


----------

